# Walkthrough of "Mind with a View" - First prize winner of 8dio standout contest



## ranaprathap (Jun 28, 2017)

I really liked the reverb work on this track so I requested Nicos to do a walkthrough. It was so nice of him to take some time out to do it.


----------

